# "Happy Birthday, msmofet!"



## Katie H (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope you have a superb day and that someone prepares a delicious meal to celebrate your special occasion.  Best wishes for a wonderful new year ahead!


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Andy M. (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2012)

happy birthday, mofet!!!

how you gave teenage kids at 29 years old is just amazing!

i hope you have a great day with your family, and a happy and healthy year to come.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Family took me to Olive Garden last night.

I have no clue what I am going to cook tonight. LOL

 ROTFL Bucky!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday MsMofet. Have a wonderful  fun packed day. Give em PBJ for dinner, put your feet up and ask them for cake and ice cream.
kades


----------



## Hoot (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 4, 2012)

happy birthday MsM!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy, Happy Birthday, Ms. Mofet!!


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday MsMoffet.

Josie


----------



## Katie H (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry 'bout the belated part.  Don't know what I was thinking.  I guess typing with one hand has some drawbacks I didn't realize.  I fixed the title so it's for your "real" day.

Still, the wishes are the same.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 4, 2012)

Ms M, I hope your day was extra special - as you are to DC.  I wish I could have made you a nice cake for you. Here's to a year that is better than every one before.  Glad you had a nice time at Olive Garden.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 4, 2012)

Belated Happy Birthday Wishes and may this day be just a bit more special than others for you.

Kind regards.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy birthday. I hope you get to really enjoy it.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday, MsMofet!!!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 4, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Happy Birthday, MsMofet!!!


 AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW Thats cute!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope you had a wonderful birthday MM


----------

